# Insulin/growth stack



## Jymjunkie (Oct 6, 2019)

So i am going to start with 2iu hgh every morning before fasted cardio then have my carb/protein shake after cardio.
i have novolin-r slin and plan to use 5iu post workout with 50g carbs/protein shake followed by 8oz chicken/1cup rice an hour later and every 2-3hrs throughout the day. I will also have glucose tabs and gatorade on hand close by incase any signs of hypo.
im aware of the dangers and risk, just looking for any further advice.
im using novo-r because i can pick it up from my pharma with no script for cheap.
i know it has a slower release with more peaks but i usually train around noon so should be clear before bed time.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 6, 2019)

Whats your plan with the growth? Fat loss. muscle, etc? 10g of carbs per IU of slin is a good starting point but you'll see too many carbs can spill over to some fat. Try that for awhile and see if you cant get down to 6 or 7g per IU of slin. Don't base the carbs off the slin, base the amount of slin you need off the amount of carbs you need pre/post wo. Plus I like log its in and out quick but I workout later in the evening. Take whatever supps/vitamins around the time of the insulin.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 6, 2019)

First time using insulin I gather.   Please explain to me why you would want to use insulin before cardio.  You know how insulin works right? And glucagon? My impression is that you my want to do a little more research into how these things actually work, like from physiology text, not what somebody told you to do or read on some forum.  

Ok just so I'm straight on this, cause I'm still shaking my head.  You are going to be fasted overnight or for several hours.  Take insulin, cardio for another hour or whatever, THEN eat?  Please place some padding around your cardio machine so when you fall off you don't sustain a TBI.  

Seriously, not trying to be a dickhead, but I am trying to impress something upon you.  Insulin is actually pretty hard to fk up, especially if you take short acting insulin (Humulog/Novolog). BUT if you do fk up, the learning curve is as steep as it gets.  Personally I think it's a bad idea, but what do I know.


----------



## Trump (Oct 6, 2019)

Bricks I read that slightly different, doesn’t he mean take hgh then fasted cardio after than insulin with 50g carb and protein shake then an hour later eat. I no idea if it’s right or wrong i just don’t read it as he take insulin then doing cardio


----------



## Jymjunkie (Oct 6, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> First time using insulin I gather.   Please explain to me why you would want to use insulin before cardio.  You know how insulin works right? And glucagon? My impression is that you my want to do a little more research into how these things actually work, like from physiology text, not what somebody told you to do or read on some forum.
> 
> Ok just so I'm straight on this, cause I'm still shaking my head.  You are going to be fasted overnight or for several hours.  Take insulin, cardio for another hour or whatever, THEN eat?  Please place some padding around your cardio machine so when you fall off you don't sustain a TBI.
> 
> Seriously, not trying to be a dickhead, but I am trying to impress something upon you.  Insulin is actually pretty hard to fk up, especially if you take short acting insulin (Humulog/Novolog). BUT if you do fk up, the learning curve is as steep as it gets.  Personally I think it's a bad idea, but what do I know.



As i stated above, i will be doing 2iu “HGH” before fasted cardio, Insulin POST workout


----------



## Jin (Oct 6, 2019)

PFM is the man to ask about running HGH and slin simultaneously. 

However, he’s a cranky bastards and rarely on UG. But I live with him (he’s my dad). 

Maybe I can put in a good word for you.....


----------



## Spongy (Oct 6, 2019)

Too many variables for this to be spoon fed to you...

How long are you running the slin?  what AAS are you taking?  Is this your first time running HGH?  What support supplements are you taking.  When are you going to get your fats?  How many days per week are you doing slin?  

You still have yet to answer the question as to what your goals are.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> However, he’s a cranky bastards and rarely on UG. But I live with him (he’s my dad).


Is this legit? I can never tell when you’re serious


----------



## Spongy (Oct 6, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Is this legit? I can never tell when you’re serious



Jin = King Trollolololololo


----------



## Trump (Oct 6, 2019)

Jin doesn’t really give advice he just shouts up from the basement. Daaaaaad there’s another question 



Straight30weight said:


> Is this legit? I can never tell when you’re serious


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 6, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> As i stated above, i will be doing 2iu “HGH” before fasted cardio, Insulin POST workout



My bad, sorry.   Post workout with insulin on board lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 6, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Jin = King Trollolololololo


He’s gotten me before


----------



## Jymjunkie (Oct 6, 2019)

First run with growth and insulin.
goal is to put on more muscle/size.
current stats: 31yo, 5’8”, 205lb 14%bf.
the cycle layout is HGH for 6-12mo, insulin 4 weeks on 4 weeks off, while running test cyp 500/wk for 20 weeks. I am trt so i can cut that short if need be.
my main questions is dosage/timing...
i plan to start with 2-3iu HGH first thing in the morning, and then use 5-10”clicks” of INSULIN post workout which is usually around noon. Drink a high carb/protein shake immediately after slin shot, then my 8oz chicken 1 cup rice an hour later and every 2 hours after that. I usually get my healthy fats in before bed with a protein shake since i am usually done with my last carb meal 2-3 hrs before bed time.
any further advice is appreciated.


----------



## Trump (Oct 6, 2019)

I know nothing about insulin but I am curious as to why you choose that instead of adding like deca and dbol to your 20 week test?


----------



## Jymjunkie (Oct 6, 2019)

Trump said:


> I know nothing about insulin but I am curious as to why you choose that instead of adding like deca and dbol to your 20 week test?


Ive used deca and dbol in the past. Had nice results just not a fan of deca because of how long it lingers.
just interested in trying something new and heard great results from hgh and insulin if done properly.


----------



## The Tater (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi JymJunkie, do you compete or is that something you are considering? Following along as I am interested in how you progress and what works for you.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Oct 6, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Hi JymJunkie, do you compete or is that something you are considering? Following along as I am interested in how you progress and what works for you.


My plan is to compete in my first show in June next year. I was going to compete this year but felt that my prep was rushed and learned alot from a few mistakes.
I am finishing a 10 week bulk cycle of test cyp/npp 600/600 per week and have gained about 15lbs and body fat didnt increase dramatically. I have been eating about 3500cal / day with 50%carb, 35% protein, and 15% fats.
the plan was to take a break for a few weeks then go into my cut cycle as i have test/tren/mast on hand, but decided to save that cycle when i get closer to show time.
between now and then i want to try to take advantage of the surplus of calories along with hgh/insulin, and may even run 20 weeks with test 600/wk and eq 600/ wk. 
things may change again but this is the direction i have in mind.


----------



## The Tater (Oct 11, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> My plan is to compete in my first show in June next year. I was going to compete this year but felt that my prep was rushed and learned alot from a few mistakes.
> I am finishing a 10 week bulk cycle of test cyp/npp 600/600 per week and have gained about 15lbs and body fat didnt increase dramatically. I have been eating about 3500cal / day with 50%carb, 35% protein, and 15% fats.
> the plan was to take a break for a few weeks then go into my cut cycle as i have test/tren/mast on hand, but decided to save that cycle when i get closer to show time.
> between now and then i want to try to take advantage of the surplus of calories along with hgh/insulin, and may even run 20 weeks with test 600/wk and eq 600/ wk.
> things may change again but this is the direction i have in mind.


 Good luck and keep us updated. Insulin can be tricky


----------

